# Why do all the dress pants seem so baggy around the thighs?



## Dolman (Feb 27, 2003)

Hey everybody-

One of the main reasons I don't have many dress pants, is that I hate how I look in them whenever I go to JC Penny's, or other local mall type stores. ALL of them seem to be quite baggy in the thigh area. ( I'm bordering on thin/athletic build [34 waist, 34 Length], and these pants are just TOO loose) 
Brands that come to mind are Haggar, etc.

I found a company in the UK, Ted Baker, that makes some stuff that looks more like what I want. 
https://www.tedbaker.com/shop.do?cID=665&pID=2769
(you can enlarge and look at different view of the pants)

They seem to be sort of low rise, tighter in the thighs, yet flared at the bottom a bit. I went to a local mens clothing stores recently and spoke with an older gentleman, and he mentioned that they just don't make them like that anymore.

My question: What are some good places here in the US that have what I'm looking for?

Thanks!
Jared


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

It's like you read my mind because I have this same problem. I tired some dress pants from places like Lands End, Jos. A Bank, Lauren, etc., and it felt like I needed to take two steps to get from the back of the pants to the front. They stuck out on the sides like those riding pants that horsemen wear. I even bought some MTM pants from Ravistailor in Bangkok and that still didn't solve this problem.

What I finally started doing is just buying whatever pants I like and then spend an equal amount having them altered to fit. My tailor takes in the pants from the thigh down through the knee in addition to taking in the crotch. It's a lot of work but the pants then fit the way I like; however, you do need to find a good tailor to do this. The lady down at the corner dry cleaners won't cut it.

I guess I could just have my guy make me some pants and I may consider this if and when I need more. At age 59 and retired I may already have all that I will ever need at this point. I know some here won't understand that at all, but who knows.

Cruiser


----------



## rip (Jul 13, 2005)

Dolman said:


> Hey everybody-
> 
> One of the main reasons I don't have many dress pants, is that I hate how I look in them _whenever I go to JC Penny's, or other local mall type stores_.


You've answered your own question. In a very real way, mall stores deal in one-size-fits-all clothing. They'll allow you to be short, regular or tall, on some rare occasions even portly. But deviate from their template and you're s**t out of luck. You must have a 6 inch differential between your chest and your waist size, your shoulders must be a certain width, no more, no less and your thighs must conform exactly to someone else's idea of what your shape should be. The answer is to find a store that will adequately alter off-the-rack clothing, or go to made-to-measure. Of course, there's always bespoke.


----------



## AldenPyle (Oct 8, 2006)

At JC Penny's prices, the European knock-off chains Zara's and H&M have a lot of slim fit stuff.


----------



## PJC in NoVa (Jan 23, 2005)

I'm by no means a thin guy, but I too find the legs on Lands' End trousers in particular to be just absolutely balloon-like.

I ordered a few pairs of casual pants from them last month and I swear I could have put both of my legs into either trouser leg on every pair and still had room to move around. They were simply huge, and of course they went straight back via the local Sears return desk.

Trousers with single pleats might help. Pakeman, Catto & Carter makes flannels with fairly trimly pegged legs and single pleats. Tyrwhitt and James Meade do single-pleat pants as well, and Joe Banks has a sartorial line called "Joseph" that features somewhat more tapered suit pants and odd trousers.

And FWIW if you should ever feel like attacking the problem from the other side by building up your legs, I recommend lunges and Bulgarian split squats (in effect one-legged deep knee bends with your other foot braced behind you on a bench or piece of furniture) as excellent and safe exercises that will pack on muscle and promote balance and functional strength in the bargain.

You can do both the lunges and the squats starting with just your own bodyweight and you don't need a gym to do them. As you advance, you can add resistance via dumbbells or toss in sets of explosive Russian lunges. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Bog (May 13, 2007)

The reason is simple: skinny legs can fit into fat trousers, but fat legs* can not fit into skinny trousers. So, manufacturers make fat trousers. 

* Remember, the thigh grows out of another part of the body which tends to accumulate in fat, and it is not practical to make trousers for large behinds without also making them for fat thighs.

Average American trousers are made for fat legs. 

Trousers from high end European makers made for the European market are skinnier if made for younger people, ie. Prada.

Trousers from European makers made for older rich guys also tend to be geared for fatter bodies, ie. Ermenegildo Zegna, all the more so if they have been made for the American market.

Seek out sales, also seek out mid-level designers with some fashion sense that are geared toward the younger market. These are usually without pleats.

Trousers, unlike jackets, are easy to make, and you can get away with buying cheaper goods. In fact, so much so that bespoke makers don't like making trousers, as it is not a good way to apply their art.


----------



## william76 (Aug 11, 2006)

Keep your eye on the Styleforum Buying and Selling forum. 

Isaia, Incotex, David Chu, Barba, Borrelli, etc all make slim pants.


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

AldenPyle said:


> At JC Penny's prices, the European knock-off chains Zara's and H&M have a lot of slim fit stuff.


The only problem with a lot of the slim fit stuff is that it is tapered all the way down to the ankle. I don't want that. The problem I have is not with the bottom of the pant leg but rather in the thigh down through the knee. I want the bottom to be in the 17-18 inch range and you just don't get that on the slimmer fit European pants. At least not in the ones I've seen.

Cruiser


----------



## lawgman (Mar 28, 2005)

Assuming there is a lot of material inside to be let out, you can also try buying one size down and letting out them out. I have a pair that fit perfect because I purchased them snug in the waist and then had them let out about 1.5 - 2 inches.


----------



## Bog (May 13, 2007)

lawgman said:


> Assuming there is a lot of material inside to be let out, you can also try buying one size down and letting out them out. I have a pair that fit perfect because I purchased them snug in the waist and then had them let out about 1.5 - 2 inches.


This is a good idea. My best fitting pair is just like that.


----------



## fullgrain (Jan 5, 2007)

Zara and Banana Republic slim fit are probably the most affordable decent quality options--for the price of the fashion brands, you might as well just have trousers made. (Express and H&M will also have slim cut dress pants but the quality is a step down.) If you live in a city with a Nordstrom Rack or similar, you can often find Ted Baker or the like. You might want to give Brooks Brothers regent model flat fronts a try.

Otherwise, a decent tailor can narrow them.


----------



## rocco (Feb 21, 2007)

As has been pointed put, slim fit trousers also tend to have drainpipe leg openings, which I detest.

My tailor makes my trousers to fit close around the seat and outside of the thigh, straight down to the knee, then a subtle flare at the bottom.

So my trouser silhouette is the opposite of most people here(?), with their big seats and tapered legs.


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

lawgman said:


> Assuming there is a lot of material inside to be let out, you can also try buying one size down and letting out them out. I have a pair that fit perfect because I purchased them snug in the waist and then had them let out about 1.5 - 2 inches.


I've done this several times as it is the easiest and most inexpensive solution; however, keep in mind that if you gain weight there will be nothing left to let out. I gave some to Goodwill after I went from 150 to 165 pounds. I wished I had them back after I later went back down to 145 pounds.

Cruiser


----------



## Valhson (Mar 26, 2007)

I am at the other end of the spectrum. I have trouble with the thigh area being too tight. I am not that much over weight though I still need to loose a few pounds. I have had this problem since childhood. 

I have a stocky build, coupled with years with Rugby/Lacrosse, I have seldom been able to find off the rack pants that fit well. The years running through the sand in the Navy didn't help either. 

The LL bean causal for me is great. I don't wear jeans ever because finding ones that fit are too hard. With thighs measuring at 24 inches when in shape (most likely around 25 now...) and calves at 14... it is hard to find anything. I was often told that I looked like God was having comedy hour whenI was designed .


----------



## huysmans (Nov 5, 2007)

As many other posters have said, you need to stay away from the stores that cater to the masses and go to places that have slimmer fit/European cuts. I find Express and H&M to have all the slim cut pants I need. Banana Republic and Zara for a step up in quality, Penguin and Ben Sherman, or maybe even MERC for a step sideways/trendier.


----------



## greekonomist (Apr 26, 2007)

Bogdanoff said:


> Trousers, unlike jackets, are easy to make, and you can get away with buying cheaper goods. In fact, so much so that bespoke makers don't like making trousers, as it is not a good way to apply their art.


Tell that to Sig. Ambrosi of Napoli!


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

With my world class thunder thighs (even when I'm not obese), I'm glad about this, but I can see where this would be a problem for a lot of guys.


----------



## Mr. Golem (Mar 18, 2006)

For those who are recommending H&M, for the OP it's not the way to go. He has a 34 inseam and I have never seen long enough pants at H&M(i'm 34x34 as well). They have sizes such as 34R, much like you would find for some trendier denim. It's a realy shame though, I like their cut(quality is spotty though, I've seen thread coming out the seams trying on H&M) so just be careful.


----------



## a tailor (May 16, 2005)

for guys with skinny thighs buy a size smaller and have the waist let put. 
for guys with heavy thighs buy a size larger and have the waist taken in. 
if these ideas dont work, try m2m.


----------



## acidicboy (Feb 17, 2006)

a tailor said:


> for guys with skinny thighs buy a size smaller and have the waist let put.
> for guys with heavy thighs buy a size larger and have the waist taken in.
> if these ideas dont work, try m2m.


----------

